# Calibre refresh question



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When I connect my Kindle to my PC, a column shows up in Calibre called 'device' which shows a big green tick if the item in the library is also on the device. If I have anything set to download to the device automatically, like a newspaper, as soon as it's done, the green tick appears. However, when I copy something manually, it doesn't update that column. I have to either close and then reopen Calibre, or else disconnect and then reconnect the Kindle and then the green tick shows up. Is there a quicker, easier way to refresh Calibre to show the correct info about what's on the device?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

When I upload to my K from Calibre it seems to update itself. However, if yours doesn't,  you might try clicking the refresh button in your browser.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> When I upload to my K from Calibre it seems to update itself. However, if yours doesn't, you might try clicking the refresh button in your browser.


I'm not sure I understand. What does my browser have to do with it? I might not even have my browser open. I just thought there was something I should click in calibre to update the library list display.

Perhaps I'm just being impatient and it does eventually refresh itself.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

OopS! You are right!


----------

